# كيفية التحكم في درجة الحرارة والرطوبة داخل الغرف المعقمة في شركات الأدوية



## eng_roshdy24 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

الى كل المهندسين في مجال التبريد والتكييف....
أرجو من سيادتكم الرد على استفساري هدا وفقكم الله الى ما يحب ويرضى
أعاني في شركتي والتي تتخصص في مجال صناعة الأدوية من مشاكل في نظام التبريد والتكييف وهو غير مراقب عن طريق لوحات الكنترول وكل ما هو علي من فعله أنا وبمشاركة الفنيين..أقوم بفتح وحات مناولة الهواء التي تغدي المناطق الأنتاجية..وحيث أننا نعمل على نظام شيلرات التبريد بالأمتصاص فمن هنا نتحكم في درجة حرارة دخول الماء الثلجchilled water وهناك نظام أخر للمياه الساخنة والتي تساعد بفعالية مع مساعدة المبادل الحراري في التحكم في نسبة الرطوبةhot water loop..
وعندما تصل درجة حرارة الشيلر الى 6 درجات نقوم بفتح المبادل الحراري والدي يقوم بدوره وكما دكرنا في التحكم في نسبة الرطوبة حسب احتياجات كل غرفة..
حيث كما نعلم فهناك ان هناك على كل وحدة مناولة هواء مصدرين للخول واخرين للخروج للمياه البارده والساخنة ومن خلال ضبط شاشة التحكم التي تتصل بدرجات الحرارة على الوحدات يقوم 3way بعمله المعتاد في التحكم في كميات المياه...
وبعد أن شرحت هدا النظام وما أقوم به فعليا فاني أكاد أجن عندما أرى شاشات درجات الحرارة والرطوبة والمعلقة داخل الغرف لا تعطي القيم المناسبة بل وتكاد تكون خيالية...
فمثلا تكون درجة الحرارة والرطوبة المطلوب C24 و 45% وعند البدء في التشغيل بنفس الخطوات السابقة الاحظ وصول الرطوبة حتى 88% وكلما زدات درجة الحرارة تقل الرطوبة حتى أصل الى القيم المطلوبة....
أريد أن أعرف مادا أفعل؟؟ وكيف يتم ضبط 3way وكيف أقرا الخريطة السيكومترية لمعرفة المدى المطلوب لدرجات الحرارة والرطوبة عند كل وحده...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

جزاكم الله كل الخير وعفا عنكم

م/ محمد رشدي


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*يا أيها المهندسون*

أعزائي المهندسين 
تندرج الصناعات الدوائية تحت أفضل الصناعات المهمة بعد الصناعات البتروليه في العالم بل وتعد أفضل منها نظرا لما يأتي منها من منافع
أرجو مساعدتي في موضوعي الم>كور سابقا


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

أرجوكو ردوا عليا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
لابد ان هناك خللا في اداء الصمام الثلاثي أو الثرموستات و اجهزة التحكم و القراءة فمعني ان تكون القراءة 88% رطوبة انه يوجد ضباب مائي كثيف في المكان فاذا لم يوجد هذا الضباب فمعني ذلك انك تحصل على قراءات زائفة اي غير حقيقية وان مقياس الرطوبة لديك غير مفعل : ربما قديم ربما يحتاج معايرة والافضل ان تستبدل الكل و تريح بالك لان ح تحل مشكلة ح تلاقي غيرها ربما لعدم توافق سيستم الكنترول و الله معك


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

انا مش عارف أوجهلك شكري ازاي بس ربنا يعفو عنك ويغفرلك ويهدي كل من تحب ويحبك بعدد خلق السماوات والأرض...
أنا فكرت أجيب أجهزة قياس تانية لأني حاسس فعلا ان الخطأ هنا وناوي أشوف جهاز أمريكي الصنع mobile عشان أتحرك بيه داخل الغرف ويكون تأكيد على الجهاز في الغرفة..

أدعيلي بالله عليك

أخوك م/محمد رشدي


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

انا وجدت موقع عليه كل الأجهزة الميكانيكية أو أغلبها مع شرح جميل في صورة تعليمية 
http://www.yesyen.com/


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 ديسمبر 2009)

و فقكم الله و بارك فيكم يازميلنا العزيز و اشكرك على دعائكم الذي احتاج اليه 
و اتمني ان تكون تحافظ دائما على نهج البحث و حب مهنتك فهما دعامات سترتكز عليها مستقبلا 
و اطلبوا العلم و لو في الصين و انت تري الصين الآن و مكانتها العلمية و العملية و ارجو الا تبخل علينا بما تتوصل اليه مع خالص تمنيات مهندس صبري سعيد


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*سؤال صغير أوي يا هندسة (أدوية برده) الصناعة ديه مهمه أوي وربنا*

السلام عليكم يا باشمهندس صبري

أنا لقيت الحل الحمدلله لمشكلتي وهو أني عرفت أن مشكلة التغير في درجة الحرارة والرطوبة على مدى اليوم كان نتيجة حاجة من الأتنين:
1- جربت أعمل شيك على 3way وكان المختص بدخول المياة الباردة لا يستجيب ولما عملته مانيوال بدأ يستجيب.
2-قفلت المياه الباردة والسخنة خالص ولقيت الحرارة والرطوبة اعتدلت داخل الغرفة وتأكدت أن فتحة بوابة الهواء زايدة عن الحد المسموح به وبدلك بيكون التأثير أغلبه من الهواء الخارجي.

وكل ده بعد ما شييكت على الأجهزة كلها (وطبعا صاحب الشركة مبسوط من الوقت الطويل ده وخصوصا هو فاهم أنا بعمل ايه):3: :5:
وبعدين استدعيت المقاول وقام بكل حاجة وظبط الكنترول بتاع AHU .
أنا قلت اشاركوا المعلومة يمكن حد يزيد عليا أو ينصحني ومتشكر جدا يا باشمهندس صبري على نصايحك الغاليه وربنا يغفرلك.
أنا كنت عايز بس أعرف ازاي اعرف كمية fresh air المسموح بيها لكل AHU وازاي اعمل عليها شيك داخل الغرفة.؟؟؟؟
وايه هو standarad عدد مرات تغيير الهواء في كل class؟؟


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

هل ممكن تفهمني لو سمحت يا باشمهندس قصدك ايه ب ( ليش الكلام هذا)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وانا في جميع الأحوال متشكر على كل المداخلات


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (2 مايو 2010)

ممكن يا باشمهندس صبري تقولي أفضل ماركات ممكن أعتمد عليها أو من حسب خبرة حضرتك أنك جربتها وممتازة خاصة بقراءة مؤشر الحرارة والرطوبة داخل الغرفة
وهل هناك من داعي لشراء أجهزة ترطيب أو تجفيف الحجرات أم أعتمد على coil السسخن والبارد داخل الوحدة فقط 
وكيف يمكن معايرة أجهزة 3 WAY الموجودة على أنابيب السخن والبارد؟؟؟


----------



## aati badri (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
المشكلة في اغلب الاحوال مشكلة كنترول
لأنك في مثل هذه الحالات تحتاج overlap
لانك لكي تصل لدرجة الحرارة المحددة وهي 24 درجة كما ذكرت
تحتاج تبرد الهواء مثلا ل12 درجة فقط ولكي تزيل الرطوبة 
تحتاج تبرده ل10 درجات مثلا برضو وتعيد التسخين بالماء الحار ل12 درجة
فعندما يصل الهواء لدرجة 12 درجة مئوية
تتحقق الدرجة المطلوبة (24 درجة )
وهنا يصيح الثرموستات أقفلوا ياجماعة أقفلوا ياجماعة
فستجيب أخونا محبس ال 3way
ولكن الرطوبة لم تصل للمدى المطلوب ولازم الحرارة تنزل ل10 درجات
وهنا ينتفض الهيوميدستات (( المسئول عن قياس الرطوبة))
أفتحو ياجماعة أفتحو ياجماعة 
فيتجهجه أخونا المحبس3way
أفتح والا اقفل أفتح والا اقفل أفتح والا اقفل أفتح والا اقفل
جهجهتونا وطلعتوا روحنا
أرحموا من في ...............


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (2 مايو 2010)

والله أنت مهندس زي العسل وكنت متخيل ضحكتك والله
على العموم أنا فهمت كل اللي أنت عايز توصلهولي...بس المقاول بيزن على مدير الأدارة الهندسية وبيقوله أنه لو عايز رطوبة عالية في الشتاء يجيب humidfierولو عايز يقلل الرطوبة يجيب dehumidifier
يعني بالصلاة على النبي عايزه يجيب جهازين لكل وحده واللي عددهم على خطوط الأنتاج في المصنع 10 على الأقل يعني يا حسرة على علينا عايزين لكل وحده ما يقرب من 60000 جنيه عشان انتاج الدواء ما يقفش وبتوع الجودة ما يقرفوناش...

طيب أزاي أعرف ادا كانت المشكلة في 3way ولا الحساس فيه مشكله؟؟ وأزاي أعايرهم؟؟؟ وأزاي أحسب كميه الهواء fresh air واللي نسبتها 30% من الهواء الكلي؟؟؟
واللي محيرني أن الأجهزة المعلقة داخل الحجرات المعقمة تختلف قرائتها من مكان الى مكان اخر فهل هناك من طريقة حسابية لحساب الأماكن المطلوب وضع الأجهزة فيها؟؟؟ يعني بعيد عن الأرض أو السقف أد ايه؟؟؟ وبعيد عن الماكينة والعامل أد ايه؟؟؟

ربنا يباركلك


----------



## toktok66 (2 مايو 2010)

الموضوع بسيط ولو اني لم استوعب شرحك

ملف التبريد يبرد الهواد +ويخفض الرطوبه
ملف التسخين يزيد درجه حراره الهواء

والترموستات يوصل مع ملف التبريد والتسخين
والهيموديستات يوصل فقط مع ملف التبريد

اضبط كلا منهم على القيم المطلوبه وستلاحظ النتيجه انما ممتازه-


----------



## toktok66 (2 مايو 2010)

وكلام المقاول ليس كله صحيح انه يريد ان يورد معدات ويركبها ليكسب-ولكن كلامه صحيح في حاله زياده الرطوبه وتركيب مرطب هواء


----------



## toktok66 (2 مايو 2010)

eng_roshdy24 قال:


> الى كل المهندسين في مجال التبريد والتكييف....
> أرجو من سيادتكم الرد على استفساري هدا وفقكم الله الى ما يحب ويرضى
> أعاني في شركتي والتي تتخصص في مجال صناعة الأدوية من مشاكل في نظام التبريد والتكييف وهو غير مراقب عن طريق لوحات الكنترول وكل ما هو علي من فعله أنا وبمشاركة الفنيين..أقوم بفتح وحات مناولة الهواء التي تغدي المناطق الأنتاجية..وحيث أننا نعمل على نظام شيلرات التبريد بالأمتصاص فمن هنا نتحكم في درجة حرارة دخول الماء الثلجchilled water و*هناك نظام أخر للمياه الساخنة والتي تساعد بفعالية مع مساعدة المبادل الحراري في التحكم في نسبة الرطوبةhot water loop..*
> وعندما تصل درجة حرارة الشيلر الى 6 درجات نقوم بفتح المبادل الحراري والدي* يقوم بدوره وكما دكرنا في التحكم في نسبة الرطوبة حسب احتياجات كل غرفة..*
> ...



سبحان الله -كيف اجاب كل هؤلاء الاخوه على كلام لم يفهموه وان فهموه فهي من الاصل معلومات بعضها خاطئه


----------



## aati badri (2 مايو 2010)

toktok66 قال:


> سبحان الله -كيف اجاب كل هؤلاء الاخوه على كلام لم يفهموه وان فهموه فهي من الاصل معلومات بعضها خاطئه


 

مالك يا تكتك زعلان ليييييييييييييييييه:58:
المبادل الحراري مقصود ملف التسخين heating coil والذي يستمد الماء الساخن من البويلر
وهو فعلا مبادل حراري
ثانيا :
هناك بويلر /غلاية وتعمل في فصل الصيف وليس الشتاء وذلك لازالة الرطوبة
بتبريد الماء الى الاقل من نقطة التكاثف في ملف التبريد فيتكثف البخار وتقل الرطوبة 
ومن ثم الرطوبة النسبية ثم تسخينه في ملف التسخين الى الدرجة المطلوبة
ومن ثم ترحيله الى مكان الادوية وتحفظ واتناولها انا بالشفاء


----------



## aati badri (2 مايو 2010)

toktok66 قال:


> وكلام المقاول ليس كله صحيح انه يريد ان يورد معدات ويركبها ليكسب-ولكن كلامه صحيح في حاله زياده الرطوبه وتركيب مرطب هواء


 
تاني يا تكتك سلام
ممكن المقاول يكون كلامه صاح
يظهر انه الرطوبة النسبية مهمة بالنسبة للجماعة ديل
فعلا إزالة رطوبة وإضافة رطوبة لمكان واحد نادرة
لكن عاوزة حساب صيفا وشتاءا
وضح من عاليه انه صيفا يحتاجون لازالة الرطوبة dehumidification
لكن بوجود غلايات وملف تسخين بالahu الأمر لايحتاج لجهاز خاص
لكن شتاءا لابد من الحساب وهل يحتاج المصنع ل humedification


----------



## aati badri (2 مايو 2010)

أظنك تحتاج الملف أدناه

عارفك حا تقول حلو الزهري
وأنا أقولك مسروق


----------



## aati badri (2 مايو 2010)

أو أدناه


----------



## toktok66 (2 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> مالك يا تكتك زعلان ليييييييييييييييييه:58:
> المبادل الحراري مقصود ملف التسخين heating coil والذي يستمد الماء الساخن من البويلر
> وهو فعلا مبادل حراري
> ثانيا :
> ...


 
والله كلامك كويس بش شكلك لم تقرأ كلامي كويس
*ولكني لم اجد اي رد من اي مهندس هنا على هذه المشكله بصوره صحيحه ووجت اجتهادات متناقضه مع انه لم يشرح صاحب الموضوع الاصلي ولم يفسر كلامه فكلمه مبادل حراري=(ملف تبريد -ملف تسخين-heat recavary ) فما هو قصده بالضبط*

وطالما انك تعرف هذه المعلومات القيمه كنت افدته بها بدلا من ان يحاول ان يضبط الصمامات يدويا ويترك الوحده تعمل بنظام التحكم الخاص بها


----------



## aati badri (2 مايو 2010)

toktok66 قال:


> والله كلامك كويس بش شكلك لم تقرأ كلامي كويس
> *ولكني لم اجد اي رد من اي مهندس هنا على هذه المشكله بصوره صحيحه ووجت اجتهادات متناقضه مع انه لم يشرح صاحب الموضوع الاصلي ولم يفسر كلامه فكلمه مبادل حراري=(ملف تبريد -ملف تسخين-heat recavary ) فما هو قصده بالضبط*
> 
> وطالما انك تعرف هذه المعلومات القيمه كنت افدته بها بدلا من ان يحاول ان يضبط الصمامات يدويا ويترك الوحده تعمل بنظام التحكم الخاص بها


 

تكتك55
اظنك لسه زعلان فعلا
اهدأ وقول بسم الله واشرح ماذا تقصد؟
أنت تقول ما فهمت حاجة والسؤال ذاتو غلط
كيف عرفت الرد غير صحيح؟
وكمان معناها انك عارفة الاجابة الصحيحة مع انك ما عارف السؤال وغير واضح لك
وماله ياخويا التناقض مش هو اجتهاد زي ما قلت؟
بعدينheat recavary دي ما معانا
وطالما انك تعرف هذه المعلومات القيمه كنت افدته بها بدلا من ان يحاول ان يضبط الصمامات يدويا ويترك الوحده تعمل بنظام التحكم الخاص بها
أولا : معلوماتي دي ما قيمة وبالله ما تتبله علي ساكت
ثالثا : أنا ماشفت الموضوع من الأول
خامسا : يعني كلما ارد علي واحد حاتقول لي ليش ما قلت بدل ما.......ز
رابعا : الوحدة تعمل بنظام التحكم الخاص بها كيف وانا رايي انه هو سبب البلاوي وما حا اسيبه الا امام قاضي المديرية :73::73::73:


----------



## toktok66 (2 مايو 2010)

وطالما انك لاتعرف ماهو heat recovary
ليش تتفلسف وبالله عليك تتبله على ساكت

واصلا الكلام لم يكن لك ولكن لصاحب الموضوع ليدرج شرح افضل للمشكله
واعلم انك مهما كبر خطك فلا يدل على قدر علمك


----------



## toktok66 (2 مايو 2010)

زعلان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ماعاش من يستطيع 00000 ولكني ابغي مساعده الزميل


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (3 مايو 2010)

يا نهار أبيض.... أنا ما كنتش متوقع أن الموضوع حيوصل للدرجة ديه....أنا بقول أسيب الشركة أحسن وأستقيل بدل ما أخواتي يمسكوا في بعض..........
أيه اللي حصل يا جماعة؟؟؟ أيه اللي حصل يا مسلمين؟؟؟؟ أيه اللي حصل يا باشمهندسين....فين الطرق الحضارية للتفاهم ........والله لو سؤالي حيزعلكوا كده من بعض أنا فعلا مش عايز أجابته ولا عايز أتعلم حاجة....أنتوا أخدتوا الموضوع على أعصابكوا أوي...
وبعدين الأخ العزيز المهندس توك توك: أنا مش عارف كان حيجرى ايه لو كنت طلبت بطريقة سلسلة أكتر أني أفهمك الموضوع؟؟؟ يمكن أنا لسه فهمي على أدي وفي المجال جديد... ويمكن متعثر في أتخاد قرار ومعرفتش أسأل السؤال....تقوم تفضحني؟؟؟؟ على العموم أنا ممكن أسافرلك لحد عندك لو كنت في بلد تانية وأفهمك بس ما تزعلش أحنا أخوات....
أما الأخ العزيز aati جزاك الله خيرا على أفادتك والملفات المرفقة أفادتني بصورة كبير ولكن لم يكن داعي للشد مع زميل أخر بسببي أو بأي سبب....
أنا مهندس ميكانيكا أنتاج مش تبريد وتكييف وأنا تحت ضغط لأن المهندس المختص ساب مكانه ولسه مافيش حد مكانه عشان كده أنا في الصورة وبحاول أتعلم وأجتهد...ولو أن طرق الأنتقاض والهجوم بهدا الشكل فأنا أفضل ترك العلم خالص....
أعزكم الله وهداكم بأدنه الى كل ما يحبه ويرضاه.....
وأنا اسف على الأزعاج اللي أنا سببته...


----------



## aati badri (3 مايو 2010)

toktok66 قال:


> وطالما انك لاتعرف ماهو heat recovary
> ليش تتفلسف وبالله عليك تتبله على ساكت
> 
> واصلا الكلام لم يكن لك ولكن لصاحب الموضوع ليدرج شرح افضل للمشكله
> واعلم انك مهما كبر خطك فلا يدل على قدر علمك


 

صباح الخير يا اخانا في الاسافير توكتوك66
ثبت بما لايدعي مجال للشك انك زعلان لسة يا تكتك وكمان بدون اي داعي او سبب
1-
يا اخ العرب انا ما قلت اني ما بعرف الheat recovary
ولكن قلت لك انه لا وجود لها بيننا في هذا الموضوع
2-
لم ولن اتفلسف مع اني كان ودي أني اقرا فلسفة
3- الكلام لم يكن لصاحب الموضوع ولكنك شملت كل من رد بانه رد بدون ما يعرف السؤال
وده اظن عيب ان نرد بدون معرفة السؤال وكمان عيب الشوم
4- اول مرة اعرف ان الخط الكبير دليل علم كبر ام صغر
برضك قول بسم الله وروق المنقة
والله انا مازعلان وان عدتم عدنا بس بدون زعل

بس ايه رايك في الزهري مش دليل علم وفلسفةوحب كمان


----------



## aati badri (3 مايو 2010)

toktok66 قال:


> زعلان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ماعاش من يستطيع 00000 ولكني ابغي مساعده الزميل


 
السلا م عليكم تكتك66
يعني يا صاحبي لو زعلان كنت جيت واديتنا قلمين وكم بنية وشلوت


----------



## aati badri (3 مايو 2010)

eng_roshdy24 قال:


> يا نهار أبيض.... أنا ما كنتش متوقع أن الموضوع حيوصل للدرجة ديه....أنا بقول أسيب الشركة أحسن وأستقيل بدل ما أخواتي يمسكوا في بعض..........
> أيه اللي حصل يا جماعة؟؟؟ أيه اللي حصل يا مسلمين؟؟؟؟ أيه اللي حصل يا باشمهندسين....فين الطرق الحضارية للتفاهم ........والله لو سؤالي حيزعلكوا كده من بعض أنا فعلا مش عايز أجابته ولا عايز أتعلم حاجة....أنتوا أخدتوا الموضوع على أعصابكوا أوي...
> وبعدين الأخ العزيز المهندس توك توك: أنا مش عارف كان حيجرى ايه لو كنت طلبت بطريقة سلسلة أكتر أني أفهمك الموضوع؟؟؟ يمكن أنا لسه فهمي على أدي وفي المجال جديد... ويمكن متعثر في أتخاد قرار ومعرفتش أسأل السؤال....تقوم تفضحني؟؟؟؟ على العموم أنا ممكن أسافرلك لحد عندك لو كنت في بلد تانية وأفهمك بس ما تزعلش أحنا أخوات....
> أما الأخ العزيز aati جزاك الله خيرا على أفادتك والملفات المرفقة أفادتني بصورة كبير ولكن لم يكن داعي للشد مع زميل أخر بسببي أو بأي سبب....
> ...


 

السلام عليكم
وان شاء الله مشكلتك اتحلت
أما الأخ العزيز aati جزاك الله خيرا على أفادتك والملفات المرفقة أفادتني بصورة كبير ولكن لم يكن 

تعرف انا لو عارفك ميكانيكا انتاج ما كان رفعت الملفات
امس واحد هندسة كهربائية وشغال تكييف
اليوم واحد هندسة انتاج وبرضه شغال تكييف
بكرة بعد بكرة نقعد من دون شغل نحن
يا سيدي ولا عليك وانا شخصيا ما زعلان وكنت بتداخل معاه عادي
بس هو حمش شوية ومن الاول دخل جامد


----------



## aati badri (3 مايو 2010)

حاولت ارفع سي دي من جونسون كنترول
لكن طلع اكبر من ال 4 شير
مرفق الكتالوج الكامل لاوربا وهوجزء من السي دي 
ارجو ان يكون مفيد
ياتكتك66 ما تفتح الكتالوج دا والا.........


http://ifile.it/bgujcoq/CounterLineCatalog 2006.rar


----------

